# Online (free) educational resources



## Steve Curtis (Jul 30, 2019)

I'd appreciate any contributions to a list of free online courses (recorded or interactive). Any language is fine (please indicate if it is not English, though).
If you have a brief description or account of your or another's experience, that would also be helpful. Please include a link.
Thanks!


----------



## Relztrah (Jul 31, 2019)

The audio of lectures from courses offered at several seminaries is available on iTunes at no cost. I have listened to complete courses offered by both Covenant and Westminster. Just download the iTunes app, go to the iTunes Store and select Podcasts as the medium. There is a search box so you can type in whatever topic you are looking for. You'll see many different podcasts for any given topic, so you have to select the one from a seminary or lecturer that you want to hear.


----------



## ZackF (Jul 31, 2019)

RTS has many given away and a nice app to boot.

http://www.tnars.net/ Will have many links


----------



## Goodcheer68 (Jul 31, 2019)

Third millennium https://thirdmill.org/

They have free course; videos, mp3s, and pdfs. And some are available in different languages.


----------



## iainduguid (Jul 31, 2019)

Biblicaltraining.org has a variety of resources, from a variety of evangelical backgrounds. The highlight for me was Bruce Waltke's courses on Psalms and Proverbs.


----------



## Mikey (Jul 31, 2019)

ZackF said:


> RTS has many given away and a nice app to boot.



They've been instrumental for me!


----------



## Branson (Jul 31, 2019)

Monergism.com has compiled a list of free online seminary course.

https://www.monergism.com/topics/education-academia/library-free-online-seminary-courses

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward (Jul 31, 2019)

Mikey said:


> They've been instrumental



That could open a . But it probably belongs on a different forum.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sad 1


----------



## Steve Curtis (Jul 31, 2019)

Thanks. This is for a resource list to be shared with pastors in the Majority World. So, any other languages would also be welcome additions


----------



## iainduguid (Aug 1, 2019)

To highlight what Patrick said above, Third Millennium has resources in a number of different languages


----------



## Steve Curtis (Aug 1, 2019)

iainduguid said:


> To highlight what Patrick said above, Third Millennium has resources in a number of different languages



Yes, it is an excellent resource; I have had the opportunity to contribute to their teaching videos.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## jwithnell (Aug 1, 2019)

Forgive me if I missed something, but are you primarily looking for theological training? If not, I'm looking at classes via cnx.org Openstax


----------



## ZackF (Aug 1, 2019)

It’s not all courses or reformed but sermonaudio.com is good place to look.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Aug 1, 2019)

jwithnell said:


> are you primarily looking for theological training?



Sorry for not being clearer. Yes, this is just for biblical/theological studies.


----------



## Jake (Aug 2, 2019)

Branson said:


> Monergism.com has compiled a list of free online seminary course.
> 
> https://www.monergism.com/topics/education-academia/library-free-online-seminary-courses


Some of the other resources not mentioned in this thread I knew of were mentioned here. Great starting place!

Knox and Gordon-Conwell also have resources on iTunes.


----------

